# New Window Display



## JBroida (Mar 25, 2012)

Thought you guys might enjoy some pics (and i needed an excuse to play with the camera at work some more)


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice shots Jon.

Anything worth seeing at the show yesterday?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 25, 2012)

other than some really cool wood, not so much


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 25, 2012)

i know that display would top me in my tracks, if i were walking along!


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 25, 2012)

I love that display. Clean, rustic and sharp.

k.


----------



## chuck239 (Mar 25, 2012)

I know their not but some of those look like they could be lefties (until I zoom in on my phone).....

-Chuck


----------



## jmforge (Mar 25, 2012)

Did they force you to leave all of your bags, satchels and suitcases in your car and carry your wood purchases around in your jeans pockets?:doublethumbsup:


JBroida said:


> other than some really cool wood, not so much


----------



## JBroida (Mar 25, 2012)

haha


----------

